# Sauerland Bauernkinder suchen



## taigun_saugi (23. Dezember 2006)

Kleine Gilde will noch gross rauskommen. 
Wenn ihr auf der Suche nach einer Gilde mit netten Spielern seit, und zufällig aus dem Sauerland kommt, oder ihr habt Sauerländisches Blut in euern Adern, dann seit ihr hier richtig.
Wir spielen mit Ergeiz, klar, aber WoW ist nicht das wichtigste in unserem Leben. 
Im Augenblick sind wir leider erst 3 Member, aber wie gesagt wir wollen noch rauskommen, sind zwischen 20 und 22 Jahre alt. Euer Alter spielt keine grosse Rolle solange ihr gescheit zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Falls ihr Intresse habt, euch der Streitmacht des Sauerlandes anzuschließen dann einfach kurz nen whisp 
an "Raintalker" o. "Windhunter"

bis denne...


----------



## N014N (26. Dezember 2006)

Es wäre klug wenn ihr den Realm und die Fraktion mit rein postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taigun_saugi (26. Dezember 2006)

N014N schrieb:


> Es wäre klug wenn ihr den Realm und die Fraktion mit rein postet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ehm.... Überschrift ?


----------

